# puppy cries all night!!



## chelleANDlottie

hi im new to this forum stuff and to puppy life.
i brougt home my westie puppy on saturday and so far night are hell, she goes into her crate very happy at about 10pm and settles quickly but wakes at 1am and 3 am and then 6am, 
do i let her out to pee ect or just leave her to cry all night?
im not sure what is best.
advice needed please

also any other westie owners??
thanks 
chelle and lottie


----------



## Guest

How old is she and what have you got in the crate for her?


----------



## Guest

If i was you i would put a puppy pad (they are a bit more absorbent than paper) down one end and her bed down the other.

That way she can pee if she needs to. She should stop messing her crate as soon as she is able as dogs naturally move away from their sleep areas to mess.

Then if you can handle it go cold turkey. It took our puppy (we got him at 8 weeks) 3 nights to get the message that nighttime was for sleeping. We started off with 11pm til 6am and gradually extended it and he is now happy 10 til 7(ish).

I would suggest covering the crate with a blanket to make the puppy feel more secure and leaving a radio on low (talk show or classical is best strangely).

The alternative is to put the crate in your bedroom to reassure the puppy and move the crate downstairs when they have got used to being in there all night. This will take a bit longer but is perhaps a bit gentler.

There is nothing wrong with getting up in the night to let them out but you have to be committed to doing that more long term and she may suss she gets attention in the night by crying.

The first few weeks are really hard work but it's worth all the effort.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Fleur

I put my puppies crates in my bedroom so I could hear them if they woke up and I could take them straight out to the garden to go to the toilet.
They were not stressed and settled quickly, as soon as they were sleeping all night I moved the crate downstairs and they have been fine.

When I got Zipper I didn't want him in the bedroom as I didn't want him to get used to it and always sleep there - but he was getting distressed and having accidents - our dog trainer asked me where my children slept when they were tiny, I answered in my room, so she asked where do they sleep now, I answered in their rooms, - it made sense so I moved the crate and we were all much happier and less stressed.

It's up to you what works best for your family, good luck with your puppy.


----------



## enfieldchar69

hi i to got a pup which is a westie (x with a bichon), i got her friday and am having simular problems,tried the radio last night and she slept better but not sur eif it was a fluke,but she seems happier to go in her crate now,i know excactly how you feel im exhausted but also madly in love,lol x


----------



## PoisonGirl

Dixie used to go to her crate at 10pm, and wake to toilet at 1 and 4.
I took her out on her lead, let her do the toilet then back to bed.

After a good few weeks she started only getting up at 2am then she would sleep until 7 am.

If your puppy is young she will need to pee through the night as they cant hold on, and if they dont get out to pee enough it could make toilet training really difficult, once she starts peeing in her bed its hard to stop.

x


----------



## chelleANDlottie

HI lottie is 8 weeks old and came home on saturday.
she goes to the crate very hapily about 9.30pm

so i guess i just let her cry and deal with the mess in crate if there is any.

my partner will NOT let her in the bedroom, but then hes not here at night!! so it not him dealing with the cying !

will try and do the ignoring tonight (and appologise to the neibours tomorrow!!)

thanks for the advice
chelle and lottie


----------



## PoisonGirl

No, whatever you do, do not let her mess in her crate.. if she cries, take her out to pee.. otherwise it can ruin all your house training.
Your puppy will see her crate as her wee sen.. She is crying because she will find it upsetting to mess there.

Once she messes in her crate, it can be VERY difficult to stop.

I once took on a 5 month old lab who had been shut in a crate for up to 20 hours a day, he was really hard to toilet train, he just didn't understand that he wasnt supposed to pee in his bed.. i ended up having to set my alarm for every hour (yes- 24 times every day!) and treating him hugely whenever he peed outside, ignoring him when he peed inside.. gradually I incresed the time between taking him out,, but if he was ever left too long, or had drank toomuch water, and if he peed in his crate i was pretty much back to square one.

It is a good thing that she cries to let you know she needs to pee.. Dixie now askes to be let out, if I am watching tv she will come over to me, then go to the door and whine.
She was pretty much house trained by 4 months, we rarely had an accident.

x


----------



## cavlover

I have three dogs, our first one Sophie was a crier. She was crated, half covered over, toy to cuddle and ticking clock outside crate beside her. I was told never to go down if they cry. It took a little while but she did stop crying and she never messed her crate. Molly was quite from day one, as was katie though with katie we did leave a radio on low, none of them ever soiled their beds.
Try putting to bed as late as possible and always go outside and stay with them whilst they do their toilet and plenty of praise.
Good luck, it's all well worth it in the end.


----------



## PoisonGirl

Forgot to add.. if you take her to pee on her lead, and she is only crying at night for atention, if she goes outside and doesnt pee, put her back to bed. She will soon learn that cryin only for needing to pee is ok, and if she doesnt need to pee, just to sleep.

x


----------



## Guest

chelleANDlottie said:


> HI lottie is 8 weeks old and came home on saturday.
> she goes to the crate very hapily about 9.30pm
> 
> so i guess i just let her cry and deal with the mess in crate if there is any.
> 
> my partner will NOT let her in the bedroom, but then hes not here at night!! so it not him dealing with the cying !
> 
> will try and do the ignoring tonight (and appologise to the neibours tomorrow!!)
> 
> thanks for the advice
> chelle and lottie


Funny my OH wouldn't let the dog in our room either.

Would try and leave it a bit later than 9.30 unless you are an early riser. The idea is to try and go down when they are quiet in the morning. (Don't forget big fuss and treat if she is.) Make sure you only let her out when she is quiet or she will learn that barking makes you appear. Oscar managed 7 hours ok without weeing but i doubt he could have gone much longer than that and ideally you dont want them to mess.

Good Luck


----------



## Fleur

I agree with Poison Girl - Don't let the pup soil the crate.
Mum would of taught pup not to toilet in their bed - pup will get very distressed if she is left to mess her own bed.
If you don't want the crate upstairs just pop down and take her out if she wakes, most young puppies can't hold their bladders all night, don't talk to her and no eye contact just take her out for a wee and put her straight back into her crate ad return to bed.
Hope you get it sorted soon - but all puppies vary in how long they take to go all night.


----------



## chelleANDlottie

ok
will try agin tonight and he next!!! untill i work this all out.
i dont put her to bed at 9.30 she goes in herself!! and just setles down to sleep.
thanks for all the advice
chelle


----------



## Mikat

poisongirl said:


> Forgot to add.. if you take her to pee on her lead, and she is only crying at night for atention, if she goes outside and doesnt pee, put her back to bed. She will soon learn that cryin only for needing to pee is ok, and if she doesnt need to pee, just to sleep.
> 
> x


It is really right! I was presented with my puppy when she she was only 20 days old , very small...she was peeing exactly at every hour..at 1,2,3.....pm so I was taking her out from her bed she was doing her "job" and then again I put her in her bed So it is ok, just have a patience


----------



## chelleANDlottie

pleased to report we had a good night. 
as usual she got into the crate herself at about 9.30pm, but i got her back out at 10.30 to piddle her. (she wouldnt got outside- so we will work on thet today) 
put radio on in the room
no waking from her- it was only me who woke up worried i had missd her crying!!
then at 6am she woke up.
no mess in cage.
it may just be a one off so will repaet again tonight
chelle


----------



## Guest

chelleANDlottie said:


> pleased to report we had a good night.
> as usual she got into the crate herself at about 9.30pm, but i got her back out at 10.30 to piddle her. (she wouldnt got outside- so we will work on thet today)
> put radio on in the room
> no waking from her- it was only me who woke up worried i had missd her crying!!
> then at 6am she woke up.
> no mess in cage.
> it may just be a one off so will repaet again tonight
> chelle


Glad it went well. Oscar sleeps all evening but i always take him out last thing, it has worked for us.


----------



## Guest

Glad all went well last night. We always make sure Holly goes before bed at about 10.30pm to 11.00pm and my Hubby comes down at 7.30am and lets her out of the cage and she's fine. Never had a problem with her at night. She did cry in the morning at about 7.00am when we first had her but soon stopped doing it when she realised we were ignoring her.
Relax and enjoy the puppy stage you'll be fine.


----------



## david3092

my wife and i have only just started with a puupy dog having had cats all our married life which is 40 next year when we got Abbi a ckcs the first night she started crying from about 3.00am freda and i went down and stayed up she finally went to sleep around about 5.00am that day i called the breeder and asked her advice she said leave a light on and also put a clock the ticking type on top of the cage works a treat


----------



## chelleANDlottie

please to report lottie slept again all night, from about 11 till 6am.
just left the radio on.
tomorrow we have the vets so will ask him loads of my questions, but i will keep an eye on here as the questions i have seam to be the same ones everyone asks so i dont feel so bad.
thanks
chelle


----------



## Fleur

Glad she has settled - don't be shy asking the vet questions, after all that's what they are there for


----------



## Biawhiska

glad she has been ok for you :thumbup:

thank god for cats who use their litter trays :001_cool:


----------



## finoni9

If she's only 8 weeks old she is doing VERY WELL not to mess in her crate at night!!! Most pups can't hold it that long. Until Rocky was about 15 weeks old we still had to take him out at night (at the beginning every 2 hours gradually making the gaps longer and longer til he slept through himself).


----------



## canvey

Hi

I have just brought a 11 week old Australian Labradoodle who is lovely, I have purchased a crate and lots of toys and also a snuggle puppy which i place in his crate at night.
I have been feeding him in there during the day although he is not really eating much and he seems to be quite loose when he goes to the toilet. (seeing the vet tomorrow).

When he comes to the night time he is really howling crying and barking, I don't go down too see him i try to ignore it but each mornign when i go in to let hm out he has messed, so i feel guilty that i didn't go down in the night.

Should i leave the door open on his crate and leave a trainning pad outside his door.
I give him his last feed about 8.30pm and put him in his crate about 9.30pm is this too soon, this is the first dog i have owned always had cats.

He doesn't go in his crate throughout the day he tends to lay at my feet and sleep.

Any suggestions.


----------



## finoni9

canvey said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just brought a 11 week old Australian Labradoodle who is lovely, I have purchased a crate and lots of toys and also a snuggle puppy which i place in his crate at night.
> I have been feeding him in there during the day although he is not really eating much and he seems to be quite loose when he goes to the toilet. (seeing the vet tomorrow).
> 
> When he comes to the night time he is really howling crying and barking, I don't go down too see him i try to ignore it but each mornign when i go in to let hm out he has messed, so i feel guilty that i didn't go down in the night.
> 
> Should i leave the door open on his crate and leave a trainning pad outside his door.
> I give him his last feed about 8.30pm and put him in his crate about 9.30pm is this too soon, this is the first dog i have owned always had cats.
> 
> He doesn't go in his crate throughout the day he tends to lay at my feet and sleep.
> 
> Any suggestions.


He is a wee bit too young to go all night without going out to the toilet - perhaps take him out every 2 hrs during the night and slowly increase the time inbetween.

Our Rocky used to go to his crate at about 9:30 - we took him out just before that and then every few hours during the night and he was fine, used to wake up about 6:30 am.

Rocky howled as well when we put him in the crate at night - he would sleep in in during the day with the door open, shut the door and he went mental - we put the crate in our bedroom and hey presto overnight he started sleeping day and night in the crate. He now sleeps outside our bedroom door still in the crate (he's 8 months now)!


----------



## Guest

I was very lucky in that oscar never messed his crate but maybe it is a routine thing.


I would give him a small meal at 10 then take him out for last wee and poo at 11 (this gives the food a chance to go through his system) then into crate and up at 6 am.

This is the most you can expect at first but you can gradually move bedtime back or morning later depending on if you are a night owl or early bird


----------



## tinamary

I put tillys bed next to mine and she sleeps next to me on the floor. I cover her up with my PJs so she is comfy.
She wakes at about 2 and 5.30 and all i do is put my hand down to reasure her but not make a fuss or pick her up. 
She soon settles down and goes back to sleep. She will use the paper put down in the bedroom so its not a problem. 
I have always had dogs that slept in my room. They have their own bed.
I want to make the most of every stage of her life, so being as close to her as possible for me is the way to go. 
They grow up so fast


----------



## chelleANDlottie

pleased to report that things have settled down a bit.
lottie now sleeps about 6 hours some nights ithout waking other days its just the once. i get her out the crate and she wants a wee, buut is easier to settle back in the crate.
i have been very lucy that she was used to a crate from birth so the crate has always been a safe place for her.
she is settleing in many other ways too- feeding and playing ect.
there was a change of routine this weekend when i took he to stay with my boyfriend for thr week (he ca take her to work with him so she is not alone during the day)
were still struggling with the paper training but i now that will come in time.
chelle xx


----------



## Guest

chelleANDlottie said:


> pleased to report that things have settled down a bit.
> lottie now sleeps about 6 hours some nights ithout waking other days its just the once. i get her out the crate and she wants a wee, buut is easier to settle back in the crate.
> i have been very lucy that she was used to a crate from birth so the crate has always been a safe place for her.
> she is settleing in many other ways too- feeding and playing ect.
> there was a change of routine this weekend when i took he to stay with my boyfriend for thr week (he ca take her to work with him so she is not alone during the day)
> were still struggling with the paper training but i now that will come in time.
> chelle xx


Aw she is cute. Glad it's all settling down and the toilet thing will come like you said


----------



## joannaleasa

Okay 3rd night with my jack Russell x Silky Terrier has been much better due to completely ignoring her cries the previous nights ( she howled whined and barked all night the last two but only from 3am last night and only periodically instead of continually) thus sending the message that night time is for sleep.. We have the ticking clock, hot water bottle teddies but what i think we did differently last night was we had a large drawer that i turned on its side and put against the wall so it acted like a little hidey area for the puppy (we dont have a crate) where as before she was in an open room in her bed all by herself with no where to hide. Also i fed her more and played with her very energetically for an hour before putting her to bed. AND i showed her the room throughout the day she had a little kip in there.. she has two beds one in her room and one in the lounge room. She is 6 weeks old and gorgeous... though she was too young to be taken from her mother she is settling in well.


----------



## BoxerMad1006

Hi all, 

I've just recently bought a boxer puppy who is now 6 months old, I've had him 2 weeks and he's driving everyone mad at night with his whining and crying 

We live in a terraced house, so the room just rattles and no one gets any sleep. Of which i'm getting in trouble for it and my neigbours are getting ratty too. 

He's quite happy when he has someone there with him, he'll even snooze the day away whilst there is someone around (think this is cos he gets no sleep on his own) ... I bought him a kong to try and keep him entertained... but he hasnt managed to get the treat out and doesnt bother with it now. 

He's used to being with his sister and has gone from loads of dogs to none. 

I'm going to the vets today to make sure there is nothing else wrong with him, which i dont think there is. His tummy is quite loose but i think this is due to stress??? 

Both him and I are in deep doo doo and I dont know what to do anymore... i tried putting a tshirt with him that smells of me ...that didnt work, tried moving away from him and sitting behind the door... but as soon as im out of sight... he doesnt like it. if i go to bed, he's fine as long as there is someone there... so its not like he's attached to just me even though i do feel like there is an invisble elastic band attached between me and him!! :001_unsure:


arghhhhhhhhhhhh.com


----------



## trabonita

Hi, I wouldn't encourage your pup to mess in its crate, its too young to expect it to be able to hold itself all night! Take him out to toilet when you go to bed and get up once during the night to let it have a wee, it will only take a week or two before he is able to hold it for longer.


----------



## EmzieAngel

I never let my pup out to pee in the night, it took him 6 nights to stop crying and didn't have any problems with toilet training, he was toilet trained within 5 days.


----------



## joannaleasa

HI 

I would try the ticking clock, hot water bottle, teddy bears and the radio

as your pup is used to being with a sibling thats what the issue is.
Do not respond to the cries
get some earplugs for yourself and the neighbors
my puppy is improving with these methods.
Hopefully in a couple more days i will be able to get on here and say she sleeps through! And i hope you do as well!
good luck.. keep us updated.:sneaky2:


----------



## chelleANDlottie

i was lucky it nonly took abot a week for lottie to settle down. 
we persivered with keeping her down stairs to sleep and it paied off she now sleeps well down stairs. 
we enclosed to room and put down paper and alllowd her to get up and pee, which to did with no noise and too herself back to bed. this week has been her first dry/ clean night. so its worth keeping it going.



HTML:


He's quite happy when he has someone there with him, he'll even snooze the day away whilst there is someone around (think this is cos he gets no sleep on his own) ... I bought him a kong to try and keep him entertained... but he hasnt managed to get the treat out and doesnt bother with it now.

guess youve done all the normal things but i left the tv on low (news 24 is good as lots of talkinhg!) as she was used to hearing it in the day. i never spoke to her just stood outside to room and this settled her and slowly took a few steps away.
alternatiivly to can put bed/ crate in your room for a few nights see if thata helps? i was lucky it neve got to that.
good luck


----------



## the flintstones

Hi I have never crated any of my dogs .
They all have their beds in the bedroom and they Jack sleeps on the bed and we have even had the Rottie on the bed as well.
I had only 2 accidents from the jack , but the Rottie is a normal girl , lots of pees . But we are lucky in having tile and laminate so they are easy to clean and having a bungalow helps as I can run the pup out fairly quicky if I hear her whining in the night for pee pees.
I think , this is my opinion only that letting the dog in your bedroom helps them settle quicker into the family and makes them feel part of the pack.
I couldnt stand that crying it would break my heart (like hearing babies crying) makes you want to cuddle them LOL. (excuse me Im sad I know) LOL


----------



## tyrole

I have a 10 week Bichon who cried all night from 11pm to 6am for days and days, he also messed his crate
It broke my heart so I have decided to crate him in my room. He darts straight for the crate once I move it to my room  the crate spends the day in the kitchen
At the moment he wakes 2 - 3 times for a wee outside, he won't use a training mat in the night but more than happy to use it in the day  He wees straight away and then trots back to bed. 
I would rather not crate him but my mother is looking after him for a week whilst we are away and she will manage a lot better with him crated.
Once we are home I will get him a bed.


----------



## Blitz

Candy has been great. She has slept through the night (about 11 to 7) without a sound and without a mess. Thank goodness! I was expecting a huge disruption in our lives but apart from the fun of playing with her and the constant taking her out for a wee she has slotted in perfectly. She tends to sleep most of the evening, gets a good walk at 9 followed by something to eat then out in the garden around 10.30 to 11 and into her crate.


----------



## tyrole

I am thinking of feeding later at night, Bailey is fed his last feed at 8.


----------



## joannaleasa

my Puppy is 8 weeks old.. she stopped the crying at night but cries for me all day! she will be in her basket and cries and whines.. i do carry her around a fair bit. She will not eat packaged dog food and im out of ideas of what to feed she seems to not eat anything. we cooked her egg tonight she turned her nose up at it. I will look through other forums about this but wanted to say that she is now the perfect doggie throughout the night. Till 6 am when she starts whining.!


----------



## tyrole

joannaleasa said:


> my Puppy is 8 weeks old.. she stopped the crying at night but cries for me all day! she will be in her basket and cries and whines.. i do carry her around a fair bit. She will not eat packaged dog food and im out of ideas of what to feed she seems to not eat anything. we cooked her egg tonight she turned her nose up at it. I will look through other forums about this but wanted to say that she is now the perfect doggie throughout the night. Till 6 am when she starts whining.!


I think mine is over attached to me as I am with him all day
I have started training him to stay in his crate a few times a day. Then I go out of the room for a few mins at a time. It seems to be working


----------



## Emily b

I am having similar problems :/ and I don't know what to do as so many people have different opinions on what's right and wrong..
I collected my 8wk old chihuahua pup on Saturday and night times have been hell! I have had NO sleep!
She goes in a crate at night.. Bed at one end and puppy pad and water at the other side.. She has a comfy bed and blanket, iv tried radio, ticking clock, heat pad etc with no success  may I also add my pup is not toilet trained at all.. She won't go outside either... Any advice? Thanks for reading


----------



## finoni9

Emily b said:


> I am having similar problems :/ and I don't know what to do as so many people have different opinions on what's right and wrong..
> I collected my 8wk old chihuahua pup on Saturday and night times have been hell! I have had NO sleep!
> She goes in a crate at night.. Bed at one end and puppy pad and water at the other side.. She has a comfy bed and blanket, iv tried radio, ticking clock, heat pad etc with no success  may I also add my pup is not toilet trained at all.. She won't go outside either... Any advice? Thanks for reading


I would put the puppy crate in your bedroom until you have her settled at night - we tried to let Rocky cry it out but after no sleep for a couple of nights and he wasn't settling in his crate during the day, we tried having him sleep in his crate in our room at night and immediately he took to his crate at night and during the day. We did take him out every 3 hours during the night and slowly increased the time, so by 3 weeks with us, he was going dry all night.

All the best - no sleep is no fun


----------

